# كيفية حساب تكلفة مبنى



## hisham139 (26 يونيو 2007)

عندى أرض واريد البناء عليها وكل ما أسأل مرة يقولوا بالمتر المكعب ومرة بالمتر المسطح واصبحت فى حيص بيص ومشعارف اعمل ايه
فلو ممكن احد المهندسين يفهمنى ايه الموضوع وياريت يكون كلامه واضح بالاسعار
الرخصة : بدروم وارضى وثلاثة متطابقين
المساحة : 125 متر مربع
بدون كمر
السقف فلات
وشكرا


----------



## معماري ناقد (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم تقدير تكلفة البناء تتم بالمتر المربع , اما المواد فمنها ما يقدر بالطن او المتر المكعب .........

ادعو اخواني الذين يعملون في مجال التنفيذ في مصر ان يفيدو اخونا , فان الاسعار تختلف من بلد لبلد .


----------



## sail (27 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز كيف نحسب التكلفة بدون المخططات 
الهيكل الخرسانى= الغرف = الابواب= الشبابيك 
و الاسعار تختلف من دولة لاخرى


----------



## العابدين (27 يونيو 2007)

كلام صحيح... انت محتاج تصميم متكامل وخرائط معمارية وكهرائية وصرف صحى وتكييف ومهندس من بلدك لحساب التكلفة لمشروعك.


----------



## hisham139 (27 يونيو 2007)

الأخوة : معمارى ناقد ، Sail، العابدين
شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم وردودكم أنا عندى المخططات ولكن المشكلة اللى انا واقع فيها هى الاسعار فشركة تقولى 300 جنيه للمتر فى الدور الواحد خرسانة وطوب والبدروم 350 وشركة تقولى سعر المتر المكعب خرسانة 450 جنيه وأصبحت فى حيرة لا أنا عارف احسبها بالمتر المربع ولا المكعب ومين أفضل
فيا ريت لو فى مجال حد يقولى ايه افضل فى الحساب فى مصر وتقريبا سعر المتر يكلف كام
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## mah123 (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم للسماح لي بالاشتراك في منتداكم
مهندس معماري/محمود حمزة


----------



## الالمعي1 (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للجميع متمنين لهم التوفيق


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (25 فبراير 2014)

بالمتر المربع اضربه في 250 ودي تكلفة تقديرية للدور واعتبر ان الاساسات دور


----------

